# Clausing/Kondia FV1 mill



## metalmole (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a chance to acquire a very nice FV1 mill, does anyone here have any experience with these machines....pros-cons....thanks


----------



## Cobra (Mar 24, 2014)

Interested in the thread. I am rebuilding one now for someone else. Just getting started but it looks like a good machine.


----------

